# Newbie question on booking at 13-month



## VacationForever (Jul 2, 2014)

I successfully made a 13-month reservation recently at Depoe Bay but noticed that none of the 3BR was available at 6am PDT.  I read in wmowner forum (I have forgotten my id there... argh) that Depoe Bay tends to be booked up even before the 13-month mark.  How does that happen?


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 2, 2014)

sptung said:


> I successfully made a 13-month reservation recently at Depoe Bay but noticed that none of the 3BR was available at 6am PDT.  I read in wmowner forum (I have forgotten my id there... argh) that Depoe Bay tends to be booked up even before the 13-month mark.  How does that happen?



People used a Grouped Reservation to add days at a different easier to book resort in front of the time they desire at the popular resorts.  They may be extra days they intend to use or  they may be throwaway days.

Click here for info on Grouped Reservations and here for Throwaway Days.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you, Fred.  This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

